# Help! Plant ID?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Title says it all. Please and thank you!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like guppy grass (najas grass) to me. If so, I don't think it will do well planted in the gravel, it likes to float...


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

do they usually grow white roots? i have the planted in the gravel and when i pulled it out it, it had a bunch of roots


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

kinda looks like star grass a little too.....


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

maybe i should take another picture. i got it growing in a jar with only indirect sunlight


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I always had mine floating, so I'm not sure whether if would root if planted? Better pics might be a good idea...I could be wrong and it's stargrass


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

*Better Picture*

I think this is a better picture. sorry, i only got a phone camera haha


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm just not sure and don't want to steer you wrong...I'm gonna let the plant experts here take over


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

aww thanks. well i think you're right that it's guppy grass, though i don't want to put my bets on that yet. I did some googling and it said guppy grass can grow roots when put in the substrate.

Here's some additional information if anyone can confirm. It has a weak stem as all i have to do is pinch with the tweezers and give it a light tug for it to separate. Grows well in low light and high light, seems to have a line that goes down the middle of the leaf. and it only grows roots on the part that's in the substrate. it doesn't have roots growing off the side


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes that would be najas grass as star grass has thicker leaves. Mine grows floating but seems to like to root in the substrate too. Great plant for hiding fry!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's pics of my guppy grass...sorry, bad cell pics, too


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay, i think it is guppy grass!! thanks everyone for your help! 

Carmenh your guppy grass looks amazing. bushier than mine, that's for sure haha


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, it's all that puffer poo 



thinkshane said:


> Carmenh your guppy grass looks amazing. bushier than mine, that's for sure haha


----------

